# Birmingham roller



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have two Birmingham rollers that I am looking for a good home for.They are about 1 1/2 yrs. old, I am in Phx AZ. I am unable to ship birds ,Must be local pick-up They are free to good home or willing to trade for female homers


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

You ever make it to san Diego?


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

No I sure don't, I haven't been to San Diego in about 5 yrs.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ahh ok, prolly not missing much anyways


----------

